# Where a Total Novice Can Start



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, the more I read about various things, the more interested I am in maybe doing SchH at some point. However, I don't think I should do it with Koshka, as he is going to be a service mobility dog, and will have plenty on his plate as it is. (Tell me if I'm wrong on that one.) I'm looking at 2+ years before I would even start looking for a pup, but of course would like to be sure this is truly what I want to do, and have a running start on knowledge. 

Anyway, I'm about as clueless as it gets on where to start, or what sources might be good ones to learn from. I'm curious as to whether there are any clubs near me in Erie PA (I'd prefer to stay within 2-2.5 hours driving distance) that allow observers/visitors. Would it be reasonable to contact them (if I find them) and ask if I can help with setup/cleanup in exchange for getting to observe, even though I don't currently have a SchH prospect? 

I'd also love to find out what books and/or websites are good ones to start reading/learning from so that I can get a good idea of the basics in addition to what will be involved in working a dog. Or say I wind up not being able to get another dog, but would like to be involved, how might I go about learning to be a Helper?

Thank you for any info/help you can give me as I start learning about something completely new!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

www.germanshepherddog.com I think most clubs would be fine with you coming to watch-don't think that you would have to clean up just to watch


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Schutzhund training in Drive and Purely Positive -are both good books


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Contacting a club and coming out to watch and help out is absolutely a GREAT way to start you Schutzhund Journey (it's all IPO now, the name has been changed).

I would agree that doing Schutzhund and being trained to be a service dog would be a lot for a dog, but doing some basic obedience and tracking with Koshka won't hurt and it will help you get some hands-on experience for your upcoming SchH dog.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

If you were really interested in doing Schutzhund in the future, I don't think starting with the dog you have now would be a bad idea. Just skip the protection phase maybe. The obedience training would be great for a service dog in training! And you could use what you learn and apply to your next dog.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks, you three. I have actually leaning towards taking Koshka into Rally as a way to do some obedience work without getting in over my head right away. I'm just a clueless newbie, but everybody has to start somewhere.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Rally is fun-you could take Krissie too-we have an awesome B-eagle in our rally class


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

holland said:


> Rally is fun-you could take Krissie too-we have an awesome B-eagle in our rally class


I totally have to work some more on Krissie's manners, I think Koshka is already better behaved than she is (though he's a baby and relatively calm yet). I freely admit I've spoiled her and not done as much as I should, because she didn't have any need for more manners. Now I just need to put some time into her - she does like to learn. I'm thinking I'll take her through the Manners 1 class while The Mate takes Koshka through.


----------

